# Best Box or Cabinet



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Okay guys, this will probably get a lot of different replies, but what in your opinion is the best box of isoms to buy right now, whether for aging or smoking right now.:w :w :al


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

unlimited funds?


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

for smoking right now or ageing
i suggest

H. Upmann mag 46's

k


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

robmcd Yeah.


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

Virtually any 50 cab but specifically Punch Punch DC and Churchills, Bolivar Corona Gigantes, Corona Extras, Lonsdales, and others. I would also put down Cohiba Sig VI's, Partagas Series D #2, Cuaba Salamones, Hoyo Churchill and DC 50 cabs, etc....


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

edisonbird said:


> *robmcd Yeah. *


unlimited funds rick? hmmmmmm now thats a diff story

80's box of sir winston churchills

a1994 humi (with cigars)

trinidad diplomats!

k


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

first, i'd get a 1492 humidor (full of course yada yada), a 30th cohiba aniversario humidor, a 30th cohiba special humidor, and a cohiba humidor X anniversary linea 1492... then i'd get some early 90s mc especials to smoke while i look at all the priceless cohibas i just bought.... oh oh- and i'd buy all of kerry's 96 ryj churchills from him- well, i like those mid-90s vrdas too. that's all i can think of now... i'm getting dizzy.  oh oh.. see that cigar in che's mouth... i'd like to get some of those too.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn, you guys are killing me with all these great stogies, I have to say, that if I had the funds I would buy pokers stash, drills, robmcd, seagarsmokers, and any of you other guys out there with great cigars. I have a lot of what everyone suggested, but I need more, can't get enough!! Old Dunhills here I come!!!!!!!!!!
Oh yeah, Matt I would probably mooch yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

edisonbird

fantasy smokes

bolivar especials or trinidad diplomaticos

smokes you can actually get and smoke and afford

ryj tpc's('98) or boli pc's('99)

derrek


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

rick- you have all these rare cohiba humidors??? what's your address again... i'm coming down.

i'd sure like to get a box of gold medal bolis... never had one and probably never will (hey poker- when are you going to start the _cigars i'd like to try_ thread? anybody seen the goose lately? i bet he's got one with my name on it.  ) ... they're so pretty.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Fantasy smokes: Bolivar Gold Medal or Dunhill Estupendo;


Recent releases: Cohiba Siglo VI or Partagas Serie C#1 or Trinidad Double Robusto A. I've tried all three and the Trini is the best.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Hands down, box of Cohiba Seleccion Reserva.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Matt-ouch!!!!!!1 How could I forget about those!!!! I agree, much better than the Siglo VI, but comperable to the PSD#1. I'd still take the Trini Farmhouse with the Double Robusto As however.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

PSD # 1?

OMG 



(sorry for being so breif but its its unfathomable)


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

Partagas Series D #1???


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Thats what I read... 
I have not seen nor heard anything but speculation on those, I figurred if anyone would know it would be you my friend Cashcow... 

Hb


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

as far as I know, they do not yet exist


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Partagas Serie C #1s guys-they came out in the "Book Humidor" last year. 500 boxes/humidors made with 20 cigars in each. the size is approx 48 ring guage by 6 1/2" (can't remember exactly). I bought two of the books and have only smoked three of them-awesome cigar!!!!


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

The Partagas C is the book humidor cigar but there is no D#1 yet. The C was called simply the "C".
Gordon


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Partagas Habanos Collection Case ( 20 cigars) 
Robusto Extra Serie C N°1 170X19,10

COLECCIÓN HABANOS SECOND VOLUME
PARTAGAS SERIE C No 1



Colección Habanos is pleased to dedicate its second volume to the brand La Flor de Tabacos de Partagás, and in particular to the Serie C No 1 cigar. 

Don Jaime Partagás founded the Real Fábrica de Tabacos de Partagás (Partagás Royal Cigar Factory) in Havana in 1845. By 1851, his brand had garnered its first Gold Medal, at the historic Great Exhibition in London. Already at that early date, the flavour and of his cigars had rapidly earned the appreciation of the most discerning smokers. 

In just a few short years, the Partagás factory had become a symbol, a veritable temple of excellence, and it has maintained taht image right up until today. Located at No. 520 Industria Street, behind Havana’s Capitol Building, it is one of the city’smost emblematic factories, and an obligatory visit for all Habanos lovers. 

The strength and character of Partagás can only be the result of this exceptional combination: the nature of Cuba and the wisdom of Cuban tobacco farmers and cigar rollers, heirs to a tradition that has been conserved for over five centuries. The flavour of a partagás is a faithful exponent of this unique and inimitable Cuban character. 

The second half of the 20th century was underway when Partagás offered smokers its special productions of four different series of cigars, Series A, B, C, D with four sizes in each, meeting with significant market success. The Serie C No, 1 cigar in particular, for its strength and the consistency of its blend, was highly appreciated by the connoisseurs of yesterday. 

Now, to surprise and delight the connoisseurs of today, Partagás offers a reissue of this gem. 

This numbered edition of 500 items of the second Volume of Colección Habanos, containing each of them 20 Partagás Serie C No. 1 cigars, will be available in the Casas del Habano, as well as in the most select cigar shops all around the world


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

In this order

H Upmann Sir Winston
Cohiba Esplendido
QdO Imperial

Honorable mention, Cohiba DC EL, Hoyo EL Pyramide

The VI's are just too harsh right now and the Reservas (would be on top but) are too much $ !


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

The real question is how to sneak these puppies into the house without the wife finding out!


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

You got that right Lamar, it's becoming more of a challenge with each package. I usually tell her to "look out" for the mailman but I didn't say anything the other day just avoid the GLARE. To my surprise she calmly mentioned that I had a package when I got home! I wonder if the 3 dozen roses had anything to do with it.


----------



## smokemed (Jan 1, 2000)

I' vote for the Mag 46' too


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

This years stuff - Cohiba Seleccion Reserva or Cuaba Salamones. 

I have a box of the Cohibas and they are simply unbelievable smokes. I can only imagine what they will be like in a few years. 
Bonus - each of the five sizes taste different!

I've only had one Salamone and it was an awesome 2.5 hr smoke! 

Uhmmm, get both!


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

If $$$$ doesnt matter, then I would like to try those aged davidoffs that I saw on www.agedcubans.com I think they were from 1979 at about 6500 $$ a box!!!!

If $$$$ matters, I can't see affording much more than a box of genuine esplendidos right now.


----------

